# KJV Study Bible - Joel Beeke



## Josh Williamson (Oct 25, 2013)

It has been over a year since I have heard anything more about the KJV Study Bible from Joel Beeke. I was wondering if anyone had heard any news about this project? 

Dr. Beeke's blog: King James Version Study Bible

Thanks

Josh


----------



## nwink (Oct 25, 2013)

He posted the following on Facebook earlier this week: "The Reformation Heritage KJB Study Bible is continuing to make good progress. Notes and family worship aids for 50 Bible books are now in the hands of the editors; the remainder should be completed by January. Publication is being scheduled for November of 2014."


----------



## mathias (Oct 25, 2013)

Is Joel Beeke a fan of the byzantine text or is this just nostalgia?


----------



## Josh Williamson (Oct 25, 2013)

Mathias - Beeke believes that the AV / KJV is the best English translation and should be used as the standard Bible. However, I have also read in some of his works where he has quoted from the ESV. From what I've seen, heard, and read of Beeke, I think he would argue that the underlying text of the KJV is the best.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 25, 2013)

Josh Williamson said:


> Mathias - Beeke believes that the AV / KJV is the best English translation and should be used as the standard Bible. However, I have also read in some of his works where he has quoted from the ESV. From what I've seen, heard, and read of Beeke, I think he would argue that the underlying text of the KJV is the best.



+1


----------



## JOwen (Oct 25, 2013)

As a contributor to this study bible (2 Samuel) I can say that this project is now under the final editor's microscope. I believe the Bible is due out in late 2014. I had never written a complete commentary before, and I must say that it was a personally enriching experience. What made it particularly challenging was not the exegesis, but the personal and devotional application required at the end of the chapters. I hope it will be a blessing to the Reformed Church.


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 25, 2013)

JOwen said:


> As a contributor to this study bible (2 Samuel) I can say that this project is now under the final editor's microscope. I believe the Bible is due out in late 2014. I had never written a complete commentary before, and I must say that it was a personally enriching experience. What made it particularly challenging was not the exegesis, but the personal and devotional application required at the end of the chapters. I hope it will be a blessing to the Reformed Church.



The "devotional application" aspect sounds very promising because the study Bible market is really lacking in high caliber, reformed devotional notes. I am glad to hear about another reformed study Bible that will speak to the heart as well as the intellect. Henry's is all of which I know.


----------



## JOwen (Oct 25, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> JOwen said:
> 
> 
> > Henry's is all of which I know.
> ...


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 25, 2013)

...and Matthew Poole?


----------



## JOwen (Oct 25, 2013)

oops...


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 25, 2013)

I am so anxious for this Bible!!!!


----------



## Josh Williamson (Oct 25, 2013)

I've noticed that there is a mix of theological backgrounds represented by those working on the Study Bible. Just wondering, will it be Baptist friendly, or will it present only one side of the argument?


----------



## JOwen (Oct 25, 2013)

While we hold our Baptist brethren in high esteem, if memory serves, the authors work from a paedo-baptist position.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 26, 2013)

JOwen said:


> While we hold our Baptist brethren in high esteem, if memory serves, the authors work from a paedo-baptist position.



Yes, that is my understanding!


----------



## Josh Williamson (Oct 26, 2013)

Fair enough. It'll be interesting to read since quite a few Baptists worked on the Study Bible.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Oct 26, 2013)

God bless all those who worked on this. I love my ESV Reformation Study Bible but I also love the KJV and can't wait for this to come out.


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 26, 2013)

kvanlaan said:


> ...and Matthew Poole?



Is Poole known for being a devotional commentary?


----------

